# Aberdare Hospital - Part 2 - Main Buildings



## spooksprings (Dec 10, 2012)

*Aberdare Hospital - Part 2 - Main Buildings*

Hi! return to the search for the doctor in the now asbestos extruded hospital continues. 
Part 1 can be seen here Part 1 Aberdare Hospital . Demolition now live, E.T.D. 3 weeks.







Death Star viewing bay for geriatrics.





Planets Chronos, Phobos, Gandermede and Spicies.






Some lonely ion neutraliser droid





Useless at plumbing ain't ya?





No wonder this toilet screams in excruciating defecatory agony, you made his arsehole too tight!





K, if you do book Iron Man to turn on the Xmas lights please remember his articulated robotics are prototypes.










Aman Ward 





We'd like to hear your heated opinions





Visual animated exclamation of the physical sonic properties of a seriously fun tool-toy






There's a limit of 1 emergency k?





When doctors weren't vacuuming innards-out they launched episodes of casualty from this missile turret





still works if you connect and weld these pipes together





specially reserved Nurse Hurley pipe for late night transportation





This floods the lower aft sumps and closes the blast doors





No more hiding your opiates





the missile command centre





Conductive giggerwat extrapalation junction box (magic light box) for Tardis usage










The wall of the dead anticipates your arrival for judgment











Would you ever need to use an X-ray machine in the pressurised sulphurous atmosphere of Jupiter?





Gosh an original feature from 1800, last item to be demolished










Jeez these guys are on the ball for a Monday morning





Stormtrooper communication server exchange





The fridge where they kept human meat. The power went off and it heated up, so it used super human
zombie strength to wrench the door off. If you are the one that escaped and are reading this forum, 
tell yourself to forgive me for not stopping your escape he was too busy taking photos. 





Thats all folks, close the blast door, good luck and may your personal Jesus protect you.





Brought to you by bipolar, bicolor, biovision.

James​


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 10, 2012)

Ha ha...... Brilliant as usual mate. Love the tight arsehole comment :twitcy: Just brightened up those Monday blues that has 

On a more serious note......... Will be a damn shame to see that beautiful ornate staircase bite the dust. Can't you beam it up Scotty!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 10, 2012)

*Fabluss that is!!*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! great pics looks a good explore .


----------



## leftorium (Dec 10, 2012)

that's not a GEJB that's Orac sent to Aberdare to recover from PTSD


----------



## AlexanderJones (Dec 10, 2012)

Great report mate! Shame the demolition crews are so keen...


----------



## spooksprings (Dec 10, 2012)

leftorium said:


> that's not a GEJB that's Orac sent to Aberdare to recover from PTSD



Are you sure? seems to have less plastic pipes. Looks like it may have auto replicated, there were 5 in there. Obviously knows too much now.


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 11, 2012)

well done great stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha,great report! Love the fog horn shot and the caption


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 11, 2012)

HaHa funny as captions makes your report even more delightful, well done and thanks for preparing such entertainment


----------

